# Is it true one ovary is 'stronger' than the other?



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I found out when i had my day 9 scan that the ovaries took it in turns...i never knew that.  i think i also heard from someone recently that usually one ovary is stronger/more dominant than the other.  is that right? As if it is then wouldn't it be advisable to schedule your tx to coincide with the strong one doing its thang.

Could be complete nonsense but i'd be interested to know if there's truth in it.

Cheers

GG x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sometimes you will release an egg from alternate ovaries each month but sometimes it may be more sporadic eg may release an egg from left ovary for a few months running and then from your right....there aren't hard and fast rules that say it's always alternate.

As for one ovary stronger than the other, I've not heard this before.  If an ovary is damaged in some way due to endometriosis, cysts, adhesions for example, then may find that it doesn't ovulate as well.  Sometimes may find that one ovary produces more follies than another but again, that may change month to month.

I was prescribed Clomid 5 years ago to boost as I ovulate fine on my own.  I was on it for 6mths and a couple of times it was the same ovary that ovulated one month after another, then it would be the other ovary etc.  During IVF, I've had left ovary produce more follicles and eggs than the right on some cycles, on other treatment cycles the right ovary has produced more.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it varies person to person. I get larger follicles from right side and stronger LH surge. I believe anatomically that the right ovary as slightly better blood supply but I doubt it makes a difference to egg quality. Also you don't really get to choose which side your going with as when you start taking the stim drugs you won't know which side will be dominant.


----------

